# FR: Inversion sujet-verbe dans une interrogative indirecte



## Charlie Parker

I'm not sure of the correct word order.
_Est-ce que tu sais où est ma tuque ou
...tu sais où ma tuque est
Sais-tu où est ma tuque
...où ma tuque est_

Merci d'avance.

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads merged to create this one.


----------



## Floor

The correct word order is:
_Est-ce que tu sais/Sais-tu où est (passée) ma tuque?_
Note: I had to search for what a tuque is! It is used in Candian French but not in France. We'd say un bonnet.


----------



## Charlie Parker

This seems such a silly question, but I struggle with word order in French. Often students will come to my office asking for Madame, the other French teacher.
_Désolé. Je ne sais pas où elle est._
_...où est-elle._

Which is correct? Merci d'avance.


----------



## dewsy

No such thing as a silly question Charlie .

Je ne sais pas où elle est.


----------



## weefoot

If this can help you, the rule is the same as in English: direct/indirect speech:
"Where is she ?"  : "Ou est-elle ?"
"I wonder where she is" : "je me demande ou elle est"


----------



## Charlie Parker

Thank you dewsy. The reason I asked is because I think I would say _Je ne sais pas où est mon chapeau _for example, instead of ..._où mon chapeau est. _I think French avoids putting the verb at the end.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Thank you weefoot. Here's my problem, I asked a similar question about word order. I would ask _Sais-tu où est ma tuque ? _not _...où ma tuque est ? _Or is that right. Could I ask someon, for instance,
_Est-ce vous savez où ma maison est ? _to which he might respond,
Oui, bien sûr. Je sais où votre maison est. Can you see my difficulty?


----------



## Eef's

Hé oui, le français a ses mystères comme l'anglais...
Pour ce cas, j'ai l'impression qu'on peut établir cette règle :

-quand c'est une personne, tu mets le verbe à la fin.
-quand c'est un objet, tu mets le verbe avant. 

qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## Lezert

Désolé, ça ne marche pas  : je me demande où elle est, je me demande où est Martine , où Martine va, où va Martine

Je ne sais pas où est sa  maison , je ne sais pas où sa maison est : les 2 fonctionnent, non?  Je sais où les oiseaux nichent, je sais où nichent les oiseaux


----------



## Argyll

Eef's said:


> -quand c'est un objet, tu mets le verbe avant.
> qu'en pensez-vous?



Rien, mais je me demande comment la nouvelle petite voiture suédoise se comportera sur le verglas...

Ooops !!!


----------



## Eef's

Oui, c'est vrai, ça semblait trop beau de pouvoir trouver une règle...
Les deux possibilités marchent mais ce n'est pas toujours le cas!
A part ton exemple avec les oiseaux, ce n'est pas vrai pour les autres, on ne dit pas "je ne sais pas où sa maison est" ni "je me demande où Martine va", ça sonne très mal.

Comme ici, "je ne sais pas où elle est" , on ne peut pas avoir la variante "je ne sais pas où est elle"


----------



## OverTheRainbow

I was told that in french there are 3 forms to ask:
- Où vas tu?
- Tu vas où?
- Est-ce que tu vas oú?

I think they all are correct, aren't they?
And when it is an affirmative sentence it would be this in my opinion...

-Je ne sais pas où vas tu
-Je ne sais pas tu vas où
-Je ne sais pas où est-ce que tu vas

Please correct me!


----------



## Eef's

OverTheRainbow said:


> - Est-ce que tu vas oú?


Où est-ce que tu vas? 



> -Je ne sais pas où vas tu
> -Je ne sais pas tu vas où
> -Je ne sais pas où est-ce que tu vas


Je ne sais pas où tu vas


----------



## Lezert

Eef's said:


> "je ne sais pas où elle est" , on ne peut pas avoir la variante "je ne sais pas où est elle"


Là, d'accord, avec les pronoms, on ne peut pas faire ce qu'on veut



Eef's said:


> ce n'est pas vrai pour les autres, on ne dit pas "je ne sais pas où sa maison est" ni "je me demande où Martine va", ça sonne très mal


Ben, là, par contre, .... Il faut que je me fasse une raison, je parle très mal, alors..., parce-qu'il m'arrive de dire des choses comme ça. (et Argyll aussi, avec sa petite suédoise  ).   Je me demande bien où tout-ça va nous mener  . Ou plutôt, où nous mènera tout-ça


----------



## Eef's

J'imagine alors qu'il n'y a pas de règle absolue pour ces constructions... Bien sûr, on en utilise quelques unes sauf certaines qui sonnent très mal. Dans l'exemple d'Argyll, de la voiture suédoise, oui, ça se dit, c'est clair et net.
Pour ta conclusion aussi "où tout ça va nous mener", ça marche impecc'.

Hope we helped for the thread though...


----------



## Charlie Parker

I'm still not clear on word order in these situations. I don't think I ever got it resolved. In our French play the girl is not lost; she knows where she is:

Elle n'est pas perdue. Elle sait où elle est.

Is that the right order. Merci d'avance.


----------



## Donaldos

Yes. Same order as in English.


----------



## Charlie Parker

This is a question I get quite frequently from students coming into my office. I'm still struggling with word order in indirect questions. I've already established that someone could ask: _Sais-tu (Savez-vous) où elle est ? _If the pronoun is replaced by _l'autre enseignante _are there two possibilities for word order?
_Savez-vous où l'autre enseignante est ? ou
Savez-vous où est l'autre enseignante ?_
Merci d'avance.


----------



## jsrwang

I think the _où est_ formulation is better... in contrast, _où elle est_ is short and simple so there's no possibility of confusion.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Charlie Parker said:


> _Savez-vous où l'autre enseignante est ?
> Savez-vous où est l'autre enseignante ?  _


Hi Charlie

Nothing logical here, I fear ! But that's it !


----------



## Charlie Parker

Punky Zoé, maybe you can help me. I'm still confused about word order in indirect questions.
Here is something I read in one of my grammar books: "In indirect discourse, there is never inversion of the pronoun subject and the verb but there can be simple inversion the noun subject and the verb." Examples:
_Je me demande : « Quand se mariera-t-il ?»
Je me demande quand il se mariera._
But in the following case.
_Je lui demande :  Où travaille ta femme ?» _Either _Je lui demande où travaille sa femme ou je lui demande où sa femme travaille._
You said nothing logical. Do you mean that there is no simple rule, that it just sounds wrong to ask _Savez-vous où l'autre enseignante est?_
Could I ask someone, for example: _Savez-vous où ma maision est ? ou Savez-vous où est ma maison ? _Do you see my difficulty? I would be grateful for any help you could give me.


----------



## Punky Zoé

I think there is nothing logical between the order of words when talking about things or persons, called with their names, and the same ones whose nams are replaced by a personal pronoun.

I have no means here to check what I'm saying (but I can count on other foreros to do it), here's my try :

When using a noun as subject, there is inversion of the verb and the subject in indirect questions, when using a pronoun as subject there is no inversion.

Any exception ?

You can't say : "_Savez-vous où ma maison est ?". (but "savez-vous où elle est ?")_


----------



## Charlie Parker

Thank you PZ. I think there is really no simple, consistent rule. It is a matter of accepted usage. Perhaps if I read enough and hear enough, I will gain a sense of what sounds right. Just to pursue your example, could I say _Vous savez bien où est ma maison. _when it is affirmative not interrogative. Does it matter if I make it negative? _Vous ne savez pas où est ma maison._


----------



## Raoul_14740

Salut Charlie,
_Vous savez où est ma maison,
__Vous ne savez pas où est ma maison,
_*l'ordre des mots de la subordonnée est inchangé.*Il n'y a pas que l'ordre des mots, il faut aussi tenir compte de la ponctuation :
_Vous ne savez pas où est ma maison. { affirmation }
ou
__Vous ne savez pas où est ma maison ?__ { interrogation }

_La prononciation n'est pas la même.


----------



## jsrwang

Yes I had a little bit of uncertainty too as my experience is simply from hearing frequently _où est le/la ____ and _où il/elle est_. From that experience, _où est_ would apply to both of the additional cases that you cited.

Thank you Punky Zoé for confirming this.


----------



## Raoul_14740

De nombreux français ne respectent pas l'ordre correct des mots, en particulier à la télévision.
Je suis d'accord avec PZ:
when using a noun, there is inversion of the verb and the subject,
when using a pronoun, there is no inversion.


----------



## CapnPrep

Punky Zoé said:


> When using a noun as subject, there is inversion of the verb and the subject in indirect questions […]


This rule is too strong. Here is what _Le bon usage_ says:


> Si le sujet n’est pas un pronom personnel …, il est placé après le verbe :
> • Nécessairement, quand l’interrogatif _quel_ est attribut : Je vous demande quelle est votre intention ;
> • Ordinairement, quand l’interrogatif _qui_ est attribut : J’ai demandé qui était ce personnage (ou … qui ce personnage était) ;
> • Librement, dans les autres interrogations partielles : Je demande quand le spectacle commence ou … quand commence le spectacle. Dites-moi où ce chemin conduit ou … où conduit ce chemin. Je ne sais à quoi ceci aboutira ou … à quoi aboutira ceci ;
> • Rarement, dans l’interrogation globale : Fenêtre à laquelle je devais ensuite me mettre chaque matin […] pour voir si pendant la nuit s’est rapprochée ou éloignée une chaîne désirée (Proust…)


According to this description, _savoir où ma maison est_ should be grammatical, but as the others have noted, it sounds bad. So there must be an additional rule for the verb _être_ (because _savoir où ma maison se trouve_ sounds OK).


----------



## Nicomon

CapnPrep said:


> So there must be an additional rule for the verb _être_ (because _savoir où ma maison se trouve_ sounds OK).



C'est justement ce qui m'est passé par la tête, jusqu'à ce que je lise ce dernier _post._

Je dirais : _Savez-vous où est Charlotte? _Mais : _Savez-vous où Charlotte se cache?_ me semble correct. 

Et dans cet exemple de position facultative/libre, je préfère la solution entre parenthèses.


> Dans des relatives, si le sujet est autre que le pronom personnel, _ce_ ou _on_. _Voici les renseignements dont ont besoin les experts pour leur étude (ou dont les experts ont besoin)._ Source


----------



## JIBE1982

Personnellement, je trouve que :
"Savez-vous où l'autre enseignante est" est plus élégant.
Mais dans le langage parlé, on dira plutôt "Est ce que vous savez où est l'autre enseignante", que je ne trouve pas très élégant.


----------



## papamac

Je crois que c'est simplement une question d'oreille.  Avec un verbe très court comme "est", ça frappe à l'oreille d'avoir un long substantif antéposé.  Dès que l'on a un verbe plus long, ça va mieux.

Savez-vous où est l'autre enseignante ?
Savez-vous où va l'autre enseignante ?
Savez-vous où l'autre enseignante est partie ?
Savez-vous si l'autre enseignante s'en va ?

Par contre, ça ne marche pas (selon moi) dans tous les cas:

"Savez-vous comment s'appelle l'autre enseignante ?" plutôt que "Savez-vous comment l'autre enseignante s'appelle ?"


----------



## Nicomon

papamac said:


> Je crois que c'est simplement une question d'oreille.
> 
> "Savez-vous comment s'appelle l'autre enseignante ?" plutôt que "Savez-vous comment l'autre enseignante s'appelle ?"


Je suis d'accord pour ce qui est de l'oreille. Et dans ce dernier exemple, je préfère aussi la première solution. 

Mais dans le doute, on peut contourner le problème et dire : _Savez-vous/connaissez-vous le nom de l'autre enseignante? _


----------



## Jandthejuls

Comment utilise-t-on "comment" dans une phrase pour mentionner une manière où une façon?

En anglais, on dit simplement:

_We will see how the students write._

Est-ce qu'on peut dire la même en français?

_On verra comment les étudians écrivent._

J'ai aussi trouvé un genre d'inversion. Est-ce que cela serait correct?

_On verra comment écrivent les étudiants._


----------



## Maître Capello

Bonjour Jandthejuls et bienvenue sur les forums ! 

Oui, on peut le dire comme en anglais :

_On verra comment les étudiants écrivent._ ​
Et, effectivement, en français on peut aussi parfois inverser le sujet et le verbe de l'interrogative indirecte (mais pas toujours) :

_On verra comment écrivent les étudiants._ ​


----------



## olivier68

Tout à fait d'accord avec la réponse de Capello. Mais j'ai quand même un souci. "how" (de même que "comment" en français) est-il bien le mot le plus approprié ? C'est très ambigu, tant en anglais qu'en français. On ne s'interroge pas sur le moyen ni la façon technique avec lequel les étudiants vont répondre (avec une encre verte ou jaune ?). On s'interroge surtout sur ce qu'ils vont répondre (contenu).


----------



## OLN

J'avais compris qu'on se demandait si les élèves écrivent mal ou bien.  Savent-ils ou non s'exprimer correctement à l'écrit (vocabulaire, grammaire, style) ? Plus bêtement : leur écriture est-elle lisible ou écrivent-ils comme des cochons ?


----------



## olivier68

That's the question. What does here "how" mean? Je me fiche de la façon dont (how) mes étudiants, je m'intéresse à ce (what) qu'ils répondent ! Bon, c'est sûr que s'ils écrivent "_comme des cochons_" (sic)***, cela ne va pas aider. Mais la question, c'est la distinction entre comment/quoi.

*** perso : si je n'arrive pas à lire plus de 3 mots de suite, je jette le paragraphe entier. Ils le savent.


----------

